# The U.S. will remove 5 groups from its foreign terrorism blacklist



## Coto (May 20, 2022)

United States is removing ETA, among other terrorist groups according to U.S. State Department.



> The U.S. State Department notified Congress on Friday of the moves, which come at the same time as an increasingly divisive but unrelated debate in Washington and elsewhere about whether Iran's paramilitary Revolutionary Guard should or can be legally removed from the U.S. list as part of efforts to salvage the languishing Iran nuclear deal.
> 
> ....
> 
> The organizations are the Basque separatist group ETA, the Japanese cult Aum Shinrikyo, the radical Jewish group Kahane Kach and two Islamic groups that have been active in Israel, the Palestinian territories and Egypt.





> Source​


----------



## Creamu (May 24, 2022)

Interesting. US intelligence seems to shift focus form outward danger to inward dangers.



> Prior to 2018, special interest groups demanding the dismantling of the rapidly growing nationalist movement in the name of stopping “white supremacist domestic terrorism” struggled to name a group that could justify a crackdown. In response to this, the FBI, in conjunction with intelligence services around the world, invented one.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Government operatives utilized the media, illegal psychedelic drugs, and brainwashing techniques to take a small group of friends, ranging from teenagers to early 20s, and transform them into boogeymen in what can only be described as a psychological warfare operation.


https://christiansfortruth.com/fbi-...drug-and-entrap-teens-as-domestic-terrorists/


----------



## Creamu (Jun 2, 2022)

> Feds probing if retired agent had advance notice about suspected Buffalo shooter’s plans: report
> 
> Authorities are reportedly investigating whether a retired federal agent knew about a white supremacist’s plans to carry out his deadly attack at a Buffalo supermarket 30 minutes before the crazed gunman went on the rampage.



https://nypost.com/2022/05/27/feds-...had-notice-of-alleged-buffalo-shooter-report/


----------

